# 2016 or later Chevy Cruze LS Steering wheel upgrade



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Buy the LT


----------



## LukeWalker67 (Jun 26, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Buy the LT


I would absolutely love to but I can’t find anything in my area in my budget. If you happen to see an LT under 9k let me know  with the way used cars are priced right now it’s the worst time for me to buy a car. But it’s a need and I want my first car to last a long time


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LukeWalker67 said:


> I would absolutely love to but I can’t find anything in my area in my budget. If you happen to see an LT under 9k let me know  with the way used cars are priced right now it’s the worst time for me to buy a car. But it’s a need and I want my first car to last a long time


Well, keep track of what is posted here to start.
*Buy/Sell Classifieds*


----------



## LukeWalker67 (Jun 26, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Well, keep track of what is posted here to start.
> *Buy/Sell Classifieds*


Sounds like a good idea but nothing has been posted in a long time for anyone selling a 2016


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LukeWalker67 said:


> Sounds like a good idea but nothing has been posted in a long time for anyone selling a 2016


*"Past performance is no guarantee of future results." *


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

LukeWalker67 said:


> I am curious if it is possible to add steering wheel controls to a base model gen 2 Chevy Cruze. The controls look modular but I'm not sure if the wiring harnesses are already in place or not. This is crucial to my decision on whether I should purchase an LS or LT model.





LukeWalker67 said:


> I would absolutely love to but I can’t find anything in my area in my budget. If you happen to see an LT under 9k let me know  with the way used cars are priced right now it’s the worst time for me to buy a car. But it’s a need and I want my first car to last a long time


I would like to offer you some advice from my own personal experiences.

Since this is your* First* car, I understand the want to have the perfect car that you've been envisioning. I've been there. I was young once too.

But the important thing is that you buy a vehicle that you can afford and that is reliable. You can always buy a better vehicle on your next go around.

The other reason that I say that is that everyone I know wrecked their first car in one way or another. I believe this is because new drivers are inexperienced and the only way to get more expensive is make mistakes and learn from them.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LukeWalker67 (Jun 26, 2021)

JLL said:


> I would like to offer you some advice from my own personal experiences.
> 
> Since this is your* First* car, I understand the want to have the perfect car that you've been envisioning. I've been there. I was young once too.
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s true and I’ve heard that a lot lately. I would just like to break the stereotype that my first car shouldn’t be nice. I’ve been driving over 2 years and I’ve been working for the past 3 years so I have money saved up. The current car market doesn’t help much either. My car will be fully insured and for the amount I drive I’m not super concerned of wrecking the car I decide to get but it is still possible, accidents do happen. But I would rather have a nicer car than having money in the bank down the road wishing I’d gotten something nicer. I’m still very open to other ideas as far as cars go and I’m taking automotive courses so I’m comfortable doing repairs on my own. So if you have any suggestions that would be great too!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

LukeWalker67 said:


> Yeah that’s true and I’ve heard that a lot lately. I would just like to break the stereotype that my first car shouldn’t be nice. I’ve been driving over 2 years and I’ve been working for the past 3 years so I have money saved up. The current car market doesn’t help much either. My car will be fully insured and for the amount I drive I’m not super concerned of wrecking the car I decide to get but it is still possible, accidents do happen. But I would rather have a nicer car than having money in the bank down the road wishing I’d gotten something nicer. I’m still very open to other ideas as far as cars go and I’m taking automotive courses so I’m comfortable doing repairs on my own. So if you have any suggestions that would be great too!


Your first car can be nice. You just might be paying a ton for car payments and insurance. 

But if you can afford that then good for you.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I say the same thing about motorcycles.. first one should be a cheap one .. get a good understanding of riding before you buy a nice one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LukeWalker67 said:


> Yeah that’s true and I’ve heard that a lot lately. I would just like to break the stereotype that my first car shouldn’t be nice. I’ve been driving over 2 years and I’ve been working for the past 3 years so I have money saved up. The current car market doesn’t help much either. My car will be fully insured and for the amount I drive I’m not super concerned of wrecking the car I decide to get but it is still possible, accidents do happen. But I would rather have a nicer car than having money in the bank down the road wishing I’d gotten something nicer. I’m still very open to other ideas as far as cars go and I’m taking automotive courses so I’m comfortable doing repairs on my own. So if you have any suggestions that would be great too!


Look at Carvana and similar sites. They deliver.


----------



## LukeWalker67 (Jun 26, 2021)

JLL said:


> Your first car can be nice. You just might be paying a ton for car payments and insurance.
> 
> But if you can afford that then good for you.


I’ve gotten insurance quotes and the difference is maybe 25 bucks for a 2016 compared to 2009, and I don’t plan on making payments, I have enough where I’ll pay outright.


----------



## LukeWalker67 (Jun 26, 2021)

I’ll


----------

